# Blooming Noefinetias and others



## Erythrone (Jun 10, 2017)

Neofinetia Toyozakura web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr



Neofinetia Suigai web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr



Neofinetia Shutennou 'High Five' AM/AOS web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr



Neofinetia Nishidemiyako web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr



Neofinetia Kinkujyaku web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr



Neofinetia Kinkinrasha web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr



Vanda Rumrill web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr



Vanda Newberry Apricot web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 10, 2017)

All very nice!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 10, 2017)

Love the last two hybrids in particular.:clap:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 10, 2017)

Beautiful bunch!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2017)

Gorgeous photos, as always. Your place must be very fragrant right now.


----------



## abax (Jun 10, 2017)

Beautiful plants and flowers. I particularly like the bright
red Vanda Rumrill. There so much detail to see in those
blooms. The first Neo is just right with dashes of soft color.
Of course, I adore all the white Neos always.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 18, 2017)

Neofinetia Yubae web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr



Neofinetia falcata Shukou web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr



Neofinetia falcata Kinkabuto web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr



Neofinetia falcata Akabana web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## blondie (Jun 18, 2017)

Beautiful flowers and plants there


----------



## Jaljala (Jun 18, 2017)

Splendid! Bravo!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 18, 2017)

Light pink ones are all too similar, but that last one looks very pretty! 

I'm having a peak neo blooming season also, but unfortunately, I'm suffering stuffy nose and can't really smell much.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 19, 2017)

I especially like the Akabana.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 27, 2017)

Neofinetia Tomakongo web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr



Neofinetia Shutennou web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr



Neofinetia falcata Daiunkai web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 27, 2017)

Vandachostylis Baby Angel web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 27, 2017)

All are so nice!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 27, 2017)

My Baby Angel is over a dozen growth plant, and has not flowered yet. 
It spiked three times in the last five years but each time it blasted due to lack of water. 
It's been at least two years since it last spiked. 
I'm dying to see its flowers!!! lol


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 27, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> My Baby Angel is over a dozen growth plant, and has not flowered yet.
> It spiked three times in the last five years but each time it blasted due to lack of water.
> It's been at least two years since it last spiked.
> I'm dying to see its flowers!!! lol



Similar problem here. This plant has a lot of fans, but doesn't bloom well. The other one I got never bloomed...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2017)

You have a great collection!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 9, 2017)

Neofinetia Shojo web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


Neofinetia falcata Koukakuden web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


Neofinetia Kouyou web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


Neofinetia Kibana web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


Neofinetia Kouyou 2 web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


Neofinetia Suikaden web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


Neofinetia Komachimusume web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


Neofinetia Komachimusume 1 web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Markhamite (Jul 9, 2017)

Such wonderful flower!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 10, 2017)

All very nicely flowered:clap:


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 10, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 10, 2017)

those are all great, what a show you are having


----------

